# What kind of projector?



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

What kind of projector does everyone have? Is one with 800x600 native resolution good enough or not.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good enough for what?


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

For watching movies and playing video games.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

These laser pico projectors have been threatening to hit the market for awhile now. Could be cool and they should be out soon. I seem to remember a hinted price point of around $250-300.

http://www.microvision.com/index.html


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you buying this new? This is taken from one of the better projector sites:
*Will an SVGA Projector Do as Well as an XGA?*

What about those very inexpensive SVGA projectors? Well, if you want to enjoy HDTV, don't even consider one. Because of its much lower-resolution 800 x 600 internal panel (as compared to an XGA projector's 1024 x 768) the final picture will contain even less resolution than a standard NTSC TV signal! This is because, when an incoming 720p or 1080i HDTV wide-screen image is mapped onto the projector's panel, it needs to first be "shrunken" by 37.5% (if 720p) or 41.7% (if 1080i), so that the original 1280-pixel-wide HDTV image (if 720p) or 1920-pixel-wide image (if 1080i) will fit onto the 800-pixel-wide SVGA panel. The proportional percentage shrinkage in the vertical dimension results, in either case, in an image that no longer contains 720 or 1080 lines of resolution, but rather 450, which is less than standard TV's 480 lines!


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes it will probably be a new one. I just dont want to spend 1000s of dollars on one. Maybe 400.00 to 500.00.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Kurt1968 said:


> Yes it will probably be a new one. I just dont want to spend 1000s of dollars on one. Maybe 400.00 to 500.00.


If you can stretch that to about $650 you can pick up one of these. That will get you into the lower end home theater projectors.
http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-HD65-7...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1259249750&sr=8-1


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The Microvision laser picop projectors as described have a resolution of 800x480, enough for standard definition shows and regular DVD.

The laser beam scans back and forth, and slowly down the screen like a CRT electron beam. Unlike the phosphors on a CRT tube screen, each pixel position does not stay illuminaated for a 60'th of a second or so after hte beam passes on, so some folks may see an overall shimmering or flickering of the picture.


----------

